# what is you favorite franco-flemish specimen among the masters ? here is mine!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockeghem for me is center piece,, here why , he made me discovered a lot of other classical composers, for this he deserve my gratitude.

Deuxio he made me discovered mass were more interresting than i thought, less boring than i
would assumed, than to the one who says well Ockeghem put me to sleep well try the awesome
rendition of graindelavoix ensemble of his missa caput than comeback to me on this.

Tercio his song were among the prettiest most memorable of french chanson genra.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2016)

Ockeghem - Desprez - Obrecht
I have to purchase these recordings in the near future.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like 'em all  Orlando di Lasso a bit more, because of the fab name!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Ockeghem for me is center piece,, here why , he made me discovered a lot of other classical composers, for this he deserve my gratitude.
> 
> Deuxio he made me discovered mass were more interresting than i thought, less boring than i
> would assumed, than to the one who says well Ockeghem put me to sleep well try the awesome
> ...


For me there are a so many great things by Ockeghem, he's my favourite: Missa Mi Mi, Missa de plus en plus and Missa L'Homme Armé, Missa Prolationum, Missa Caput, Missa Au travail suis. All downhill from Ockegham IMO, like all downhill from Shakespeare.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

Ockeghem Obrecht Desprez Pierre de la Rue for me


----------

